# aandtsociety aquarium club marine species collecting trips



## pkc (May 16, 2009)

These March collecting trips have been very popular with our new members in particular.
Some had next to no fish in there tanks and some have started more tanks and others have lost most of the tank life because of power failures.
So we have all been very busy going on our collecting trips, not just for our own aquarium marine life, but because we also share some of what we get with each other.
One trip was just for tangs mainly, as one of the members wanted some variations of tangs, mainly some types of bristle tooth tangs and now he is amazed at the others he has seen, his wife is very keen now as well, as she had her first go at catching for there tank and has seen some of the species they would like to get,hopefully next time.
The pictures that follow are of four trips and the fish and inverts from those trips all together.
The BBQ boat trip was the main trip with quite a few clubbies on board for that one and even though the water wasn’t very clear, we all had a ball and got plenty of life to share for all our tanks.
One or two spots we had been beaten to by the commercial guys there and some were areas were very bare as we were to late for them,who cares we still have fun and get something.
The BBQ boat trip was a little strange as we arrived around the time the juveniles were trying to set their territories and there were quite few nipped fins, plus they are now big enough to come out and have a look around and predators that before had not noticed them, do now!!
This happens every year at this time and never changes, but it settles down by around late May.
Than we will see who is the most predominant species for the year.
It looks a lot like the lion fish’s year and that is bad, the last time that happened there were very few other shrimp and fish around after a while as the lion fish grew, come on commercial guys get rid of most them before the balance is completely disrupted.
These are our Mach trips.
There are videos from our trips at the end.
Firstly these are the spots we visited.
























These are some of the species we collected over the month.


























































































Videos for March.
Underwater videos :: spotted ray video by aandtsociety - Photobucket
Underwater videos :: Pomacanthus Semicirculatus adult pair(aandtsociety.org.au) video by aandtsociety - Photobucket
Underwater videos :: BBQ boat spot. video by aandtsociety - Photobucket
A very good month!!!!!


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Look like a great catch... you don't ship do you ;-). Hope you have much luck with the butterfly fish that you got, both of them. 

Awesome seahorse! love them! 

Congratz!


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

oh and that purple tang... jealous.


----------



## pkc (May 16, 2009)

*shipping*

Sorry guys we are just a club,the frutherest we ship is from where we are collecting to home:lol:

If it is okay with the moderators,if its not just remove the link guys,this is the link to the trips allready had that we have pictures of.

Snorkeling,boating,diving,aquarium species collecting and local sea life.

click on collecting trips over veiw----------,it has a lot of what we have done and experienced since we started taking pictures or videos.

i will keep putting in our trips as they become avaliable from the registered users club section and put them around the place for all to see and hopefully enjoy.

the recent island trip was a beauty,the clubbies are still raving on about it.


----------

